# Operation did not complete successfully because the file contains a virus... ?



## beers

Sounds like a piece of malware to me that is telling you this..


----------



## damian5000

Thanks for the idea, but I don't think so. It's a Windows 7 error code.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...82(VS.85).aspx (#225)


----------



## damian5000

Well, I disabled Avast and it went ahead with the install. Looks like it definitely had some viruses in it as Threatfire picked up a specific trojan when the install started.

Strange because the warning didn't come from Avast and I scanned the mounted ISO with Avast but didn't find anything.


----------

